# A Doctor Who scarf pattern



## Nancy Wiley (Apr 19, 2012)

Here are two patterns and a photo for making a Doctor Who scarf. I tried to add the file for the directions but the format would open, so I've copied and pasted here. The photo is of the larger version. Both use size 10 knitting needles. Correction for color change on second column for rust, the number 35 should be 34. All rows must be even numbers so color changes are all on the same side for continuity. Additional notes: cast on 44 for smaller, 62 for larger. Smaller has 714 rows and larger has 836 rows. Both are done in a garder stitch(knit every stitch and every row) with a slip stitch border (slip first stitch as to purl). Fringe can be length of your choosing with three or four colors of your choice. I made it on the short side to reduce the chance of damage because the scarf itself is so very long. Worsted weight yarn colors used: Vanna's Choice 3 0z skein Dark Grey Heather (2), Rust (2), Brick (1), Toffee (2), Sensations Sincerely 7 oz skein Oatmeal (2), DK Brown (1), Red Heart super saver 7 oz skein Gold (1-2). The red in the directions refers to the brick color, oatmeal is tan, toffee is choc. brown. Sorry for the confusion, since the directions are for suggested colors and the company's have different color names. The number of skeins needed will very depending on which size is made. 

Doctor Who Scarf 
shorter version 
color	# rows	check color	# rows	check 
red	8 tan	10	
tan	42 dk. grey	8	
choc. brown	12 rust	35	
gold	8 gold	12	
rust	16 dk. brown	16	
red	8 red	8	
dk. brown	14 tan	30	
gold	8 choc. brown	10	
tan	30 dk. grey	16	
rust	12 rust	8	
choc. brown	8 red	10	
red	16 tan	8	
dk. brown	30 gold	16	
gold	8 dk. brown	50	
dk. grey	14 rust	12	
rust	8 dk. grey	10	
tan	42 gold	8	
red	8 choc. brown	16	
dk. brown	12 red	8	
dk. grey	10 tan	10	
gold	18 dk. grey	30	
rust	10 rust	8	
choc. brown	24 gold	10	
make fringe 4-5 inches of multi colors 
1 skein each of red & choc. brown 
2 skeins each of gold, rust, dk. brown, and dk. grey 
3 skeins of tan 
skein size 3 oz. And use size 10 needles 

Doctor Who Scarf 
color	# rows	check color	# rows	check 
red	8 tan	10	
tan	50 dk. grey	8	
choc. brown	12 rust	40	
gold	10 gold	14	
rust	18 dk. brown	20	
red	8 red	8	
dk. brown	18 tan	42	
gold	8 choc. brown	12	
tan	32 dk. grey	20	
rust	12 rust	8	
choc. brown	10 red	12	
red	16 tan	8	
dk. brown	32 gold	16	
gold	8 dk. brown	54	
dk. grey	18 rust	16	
rust	10 dk. grey	12	
tan	50 gold	8	
red	8 choc. brown	20	
dk. brown	16 red	10	
dk. grey	12 tan	12	
gold	18 dk. grey	32	
rust	16 rust	10	
choc. brown	38 gold	16	
make fringe 4-5 inches of multi colors 
1 skein each of red & choc. brown 
2 skeins each of gold, rust, dk. brown, and dk. grey 
3 skeins of tan 
skein size 3 oz. And use size 10 needles


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

thank you, thank you, have always been interested in the Dr.Who scarf. use to watch the ORIGINAL show. now not interested in it at all. don't watch remakes of any kind.


----------



## christinaluis (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice Pattern!


----------



## jsprad (Feb 18, 2011)

What a great looking scarf!. I've been meaning to make one for my son-in-law, who is British, as well as being a big Dr. Who fan. One question, though: On the second row of the longer version, you have red 8 tan 10. Then on the next row is tan 42 dk gray 8. Do you work 8 rows of red, then 10 rows of tan? If so, I'm confused what the tan 42 means. Thanks, joyce


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

keeps bothe hearts warm........!!


----------



## Snoozann (Feb 20, 2013)

kippyfure said:


> keeps bothe hearts warm........!!


hahaha. Indeed!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

This pattern is supposed to be free on Ravelry, but I sure couldn't find it. No help from me sorry.


----------



## Nancy Wiley (Apr 19, 2012)

The scarf rows are to be random. There is no sequence to the rows or colors. Sort of quirky, like the good Doctor himself.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Who is Doctor Who anyway? Is he a character from a show or a real person?


----------



## ansmcj (Jan 14, 2013)

Brilliant! Thanks so much! I have a Whovian daughter who would love this!


----------



## Nancy Wiley (Apr 19, 2012)

He is a character from a BBC television series, Doctor Who. He is a Time Lord know simply as the Doctor, who cheats death by regenerating into another man. There have been, including the next regen this November, 12 regenerations. You can look it up on wikipedia and find out more than you care to know.  Each new regenerated Doctor brings his own personality and wardrobe, which makes them each unique. Tom Baker's version from the period when I grew up had an immensely long scarf.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for describing this show to me. Sure isn't something I would enjoy, but glad there are those who do.


----------



## Nancy Wiley (Apr 19, 2012)

After finishing a 14' scarf and a 10' scarf I took a break and made a regular scarf with Notre Dame colors for my son in graduate school there (masters in sacred music). Now I'm taking my left overs from the Doctor Who scarves and making a standard size scarf with 20 row bands of each color times two and ending with the beginning color. This is the sequence I'm using:
Chocolate Brown, red, tan, dark gray, gold, dark brown, and rust. Repeat the sequence and then end with chocolate brown again. I'll probably be adding a long fringe. This will be for my daughter for Christmas.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice scarf. Thank you.


----------

